# Suspended license



## Sn11603 (Sep 9, 2017)

My Uber account was suspended Friday due to suspended license from an unpaid ticket. I paid the ticket and now have a valid license. Will I be eligible to drive for uber again?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sn11603 said:


> My Uber account was suspended Friday due to suspended license from an unpaid ticket. I paid the ticket and now have a valid license. Will I be eligible to drive for uber again?


Possibly.
Since the license was suspended for non payment of a ticket.

Of course your account is suspended for NOT HAVING A LICENSE.

Question is, how did they find out ?

Uber/ Lyft does not Actively monitor.


----------



## Sn11603 (Sep 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Possibly.
> Since the license was suspended for non payment of a ticket.
> Of course your account is suspended for NOT HAVING A LICENSE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sn11603 (Sep 9, 2017)

They ran a 6 month background check and Checkr showed my license suspended since the 28th of last month. Will they let me drive again?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sn11603 said:


> They ran a 6 month background check and Checkr showed my license suspended since the 28th of last month. Will they let me drive again?


Well it seems you did fail to inform them.
I cant say.
They may or may not.
You should have paid the ticket !


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Sn11603 said:


> They ran a 6 month background check and Checkr showed my license suspended since the 28th of last month. Will they let me drive again?


Your license will remain suspended until you

Pay the fine
Pay the state fee (required in most states) to restore (un-suspend) your license
You should have received an email from uber stating why your account was suspended. If it did not include the steps to reactivate your account then reply to* that specific email* and request the steps required to reactivate your account. At a minimum, Uber will require proof that your drivers license is no longer suspended. Reply to *that specific email *to provide the proof unless the email specifies a different procedure.

That may not be enough. Uber may refuse to consider any reason why you were driving for Uber without a drivers license. If you are lucky then Uber may consider reactivation if you provide a convincing reason why you were driving for Uber without a drivers license. You can try "I did not know because I was not informed by the state DMV that my license had been suspended", but that may not be enough for Uber.

In many states, drivers are not informed in a timely way of suspension of a drivers license. There may be an online way to check the status of your drivers license. I strongly recommend using this utility to check every few months.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Its funny how people don't even answer your question. You should be fine to drive, same thing happened to me. It's ridiculous they suspend someones license for not paying a ticket. Insurance goes up because of that too i believe.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes, you may have to submit the paperwork showing your ticket is now paid and you are no longer suspended but you should get reactivated. Either at the green light hub or through support.

As for the poll, I was going to vote 1 but I found it to be a bit odd, 2 seems more even so I voted for 2.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Of course you will be able to Uber again.

Uber is in the business of getting as many ants as possible. They dont care about your past, or your present or future for that matter. As long as you can jump thru the hoops that are required in your territory, they will do what they can to get yer azz back on the road. The more drivers they have, the more power they have. As long as there is a surplus of people willing to burn up their cars for pennies, they wont have to raise rates.

Not to worry, you will be Ubering again in no time.


----------

